# Not at all happy with it.



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

easy wayne just calm down.dont worry about locking it down,ive got an old jointech clincher and table top.my jessem router lift plate just sits in the opening.it's not locked down and ive had no issues.as long as it sits in the opening fairly snug,dont worry about it.as long as you can level it ok you should be good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Unfortunately *ic* there are far too many combination for all manufacturers to compromise and create the same…

Patents were designed to stop others from copying your ideas and now people complain about incompatibility…
Just look at all the crappy clones after the *Fein* patent expired.

Often it pays to do your due diligence, pick a brand and stick with it through thick and thin… wouldn't be nice if one battery could be used in all brands of cordless tools.

That tabletop looks like it's designed for a sub-frame… should not be hard to whip up a base out of MDF (without adversely affecting workable height) and you can custimise it to your hearts content… it may also assist in fixing the sag… far too often people neglect the center support in their tabletop fixtures…

I am renowned for trying new things without the appropriate investigation and often faced with compatibility issues… being an impulse buyer, this will forever plague me, however, one thing I've learn is to NOT doctor any new item until I consulted the supplier/manufacturer so that a return option remains viable… and further negotiations are voided when I take out the scalpel.

It's nice to point out that this branded tabletop does not have a lip, which should be obvious unless purchasing online… it's also a fair call to say that *"item A"* is not compatible with *"item B"* (without modification), however, I think you are being a tad optimistic (and believer in miracles) in calling out incompatibility across a diversified range of equipment.

Hell in an ideal world all women would choose to be married to that one perfect man.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting review….the next table I build will use the precision levelers. The table being out of flat is not good.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

A couple points here. It appears that the top is made from MDF. Phenolic is often a better choice in my opinion. I have never seen a router plate that "locks" in, the weight of the router and the lift is more than sufficient to hold it in place in the table. Are you sure that the method that you used to mount the table to the base didn't cause the 1/32" sag? Can you shim it to remove that 1/32" sag?


----------



## Scheol (Aug 27, 2015)

*ic3ss *- Jessem sells levelling pads which should be compatible with your plate. The description states they are compatible with the Kreg tops.

https://jessem.ca/collections/router-table-accessories/products/corner-levelling-pads

Matt from Kingston


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

INMHO the sag is way more of an issue than the lift not screwing down. As mentioned above by some of the others, my lift is a snug fit in the table and with the router attached doesn't move around at all.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The Kreg lift has a weird leveling system that needs a different cut out than most. I assume the table is cut for the Kreg lift. I have the opposite problem with a Kreg lift in a Woodpecker top. There is a quick fix that's good enough for that, but you may need more work to make them play well together.

Yeah, I really do wish there was a single standard. It really isn't serving our needs to have this much variation. The Kreg leveling system is clever, but is not clever enough to make up for a non-standard pattern.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> INMHO the sag is way more of an issue than the lift not screwing down. As mentioned above by some of the others, my lift is a snug fit in the table and with the router attached doesn t move around at all.
> 
> - MikeDS


+1


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> INMHO* the sag is way more of an issue than the lift not screwing down*. As mentioned above by some of the others, my lift is a snug fit in the table and with the router attached doesn t move around at all.
> 
> - MikeDS


+1. I would return it for that problem alone.


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

Like others have said, if it isn't working to your satisfaction, return it.

My guess is that a Jessem table and Jessem lift, or a Kreg table and Kreg lift will work better for you.

I have the Kreg router lift in a Kreg table (same as you have, I think) and it works fine.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Like others have said, if it isn t working to your satisfaction, return it.
> 
> - BobHinden


I believe the "dodgy" has been doctored, making return negotiable… however, if it is dodgy, it should be replaced regardless of any alteration.

Nonetheless, why the hell am I writing this… it should be upon the *absent OP* to make such replies who should have liaised with the supplier/manufacturer.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

- I've not seen every router plate out there but the many I have seen do not lock down.
- If it's out of flat that's a big deal. What has customer service said?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Hell in an ideal world all women would choose to be married to that one perfect man.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Ahem. I've found that one wife is all I need!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you just re-mount the levelers so they align with your plate?


----------

